# Angeln in Venedig



## Brassenkönig (29. April 2010)

moin, ich fahre sonntag für eine woche nach venedig und würde natürlich gern ne angel mitnehmen^^. Dabei bin ich nicht auf den großen Fang aus, ein paar kleine Meerbrassen oder sowas in der Art so just 4 fun wären locker ausreichend. Die Unterkunft liegt etwas außerhalb von venedig, würde also in der lagune direkt fischen. Nun frage ich zum einen wie es dort mit den Bestimmungen aussieht, benötigt man eine Erlaubnis oder kann man direkt im meer einfach so fischen? Zum anderen was für Fische kann man beim leichten Grund/Spinn/Posenfischen vom Ufer aus fangen? Werde nicht das große gerät mitnehmen, eine kleine Telerute bissl kleinkram das wars. Wie gesagt abends nebenbei gechillt ne angel reinhalten vlt paar kleine meeresfische ziehen, mehr will ich nicht. Es ist eben ne Abschlussreise und kein Angelurlaub, also chillen, Party machen und Sightseeing steht klar im Vordergrund. Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen|supergri:m

mfg philipp


----------



## Brassenkönig (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Venedig*

morgen geit dat los leute, scheint anglerisch ja wohl nicht so erschlossen zu sein das gebiet xD. Würd mich über die ein oder andere Antwort bis morgen noch freuen#6


----------

